# Personal Travel Insurance



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . I guess this forum is the correct one to post this question :-

I'm looking to get a personal travel insurance which is NOT limited to a max of 31 or so days . . I'd prefer one with [at least] 90 or more days in any single trip away in my motorhome for both here in UK & Europe.

Any recommendations please ?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Aviva, you must specify if you want cover over 31 days.

Strangely you have to have at least 2 days prebooked accomodation.
I have queried this and it will not apply to a camping , motorhome holiday as long as receipts can be produces for camp sites.

Dave p


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Both Caravan Club and C&CC club do long stay. We found CC Red Pennant cheaper with vehicle cover than just just personal cover!
Staysure do over 90 days

If you google long stay insurance you'll get quite a list.

EHIC plus also does long stay

Jan


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

...try wwwcitybond.co.uk

We use them for or 5 1/2 month stay in Morocco.....

We paid £158.00 this year, that was for both of us, and that included cover for preexisting health conditions ( high blood pressure )


Jenny


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We always use Flexicover, 

all sorts of options, gap year , long stay, have a look


----------

